# Public Land Gun Question



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I haven’t gun hunted public land for a few years but might this year just because i Was to busy to bow hunt. Am I reading it correctly that you ARE allowed to take a doe during the first week?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes 1 doe on public until the end of gun season then after that buck only.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you


----------

